# مالفرق بين مكيف الشباك ومكيف الإسبلت؟؟



## مهندس كـهربائي (2 مارس 2008)

مالفرق بين مكيف الشباك ومكيف الإسبلت؟؟

ولكم جزيل الشكر..


----------



## محمد فرج محمد (29 مارس 2008)

*الفروقات بين السبلت و المكيف*

المكيف ياخذ مساحة اكبر من الحائط والسبلت ياخذ مسافة صغيرة 
المكيف الضوضاء قريبة عن الحيز السبلت الضوضاء بعيدة عن الحيز
المكيف مروحة واحدة السبلت مروحتين 
الحرارة قريبة في المكيف السبلت بعيدة


----------



## خادم الولايه (31 مارس 2008)

الى الاخ العزيز الذي يسأل عن الفرق بين مكيف الشباك ومكيف السبلت:

1-مكيف الشباك يسمى (window air-conditioning type) ,بينما مكيف السبلت يسمى (siplit unit)اي المنفصل. 

2-مكيف الشباك توجد المنضومه بأكملها في حيز واحد يسمى (case) بينما المنفصل فتنقسم المنضومه الى قسمان,القسم الاول الذي يضم الظاغط والمكثف ومروحة المكثف ,والقسم الثاني الذي يضم المبخر وصمام التمدد ومروحة المبخر ويربط بين القسمين انابيب مائع التجميد. 

3-صمم المنفصل حديثا عندما لاتكون هناك مساحات كافيه لوضع المنضومه بأكملها لانه من المعروف ان المكثف يبعث حراره الى المحيط فأذا كانت المكان المراد تكييفه لايوجد له محيط كأن يكون هناك ممرات او غيرها فأنه يوضع المكثف والظاغط بتماس مع المحيط. 

 4-مروحة مكيف الشباك اكبر دفع منها في النوع الثاني وهذه ليست نقطة ضعف لكلى النوعين وصممت مروحة المنفصل بأقل دفع للهواء اتفادي نضرية (التيار البارد او ما يسمى draft)الذي يضر بصحة الانسان . وتوجد هناك نقاط كثيره خاصه بالخبراء في هذا الاختصاص. 

 وانا بخدمة الجميع اذا لديهم اي سؤال عن هندسة التبريد والتكييف لان خادمكم طالب مرحله اخيره في هندسة التبريد والتكييف والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله (حيدر فالح المنصوري)​


----------



## خادم الولايه (31 مارس 2008)

الى الاخ العزيز الذي يسأل عن الفرق بين مكيف الشباك ومكيف السبلت:​ 
1-مكيف الشباك يسمى (window air-conditioning type) ,بينما مكيف السبلت يسمى (siplit unit)اي المنفصل. ​ 
2-مكيف الشباك توجد المنضومه بأكملها في حيز واحد يسمى (case) بينما المنفصل فتنقسم المنضومه الى قسمان,القسم الاول الذي يضم الظاغط والمكثف ومروحة المكثف ,والقسم الثاني الذي يضم المبخر وصمام التمدد ومروحة المبخر ويربط بين القسمين انابيب مائع التجميد. ​ 
3-صمم المنفصل حديثا عندما لاتكون هناك مساحات كافيه لوضع المنضومه بأكملها لانه من المعروف ان المكثف يبعث حراره الى المحيط فأذا كانت المكان المراد تكييفه لايوجد له محيط كأن يكون هناك ممرات او غيرها فأنه يوضع المكثف والظاغط بتماس مع المحيط. ​ 
4-مروحة مكيف الشباك اكبر دفع منها في النوع الثاني وهذه ليست نقطة ضعف لكلى النوعين وصممت مروحة المنفصل بأقل دفع للهواء اتفادي نضرية (التيار البارد او ما يسمى draft)الذي يضر بصحة الانسان .​ 
5- قلة الضوضاء في النوع الثاني ولو بشكل نسبي .​ 
وتوجد هناك نقاط كثيره خاصه بالخبراء في هذا الاختصاص. ​ 
وانا بخدمة الجميع اذا لديهم اي سؤال عن هندسة التبريد والتكييف لان خادمكم طالب مرحله اخيره في هندسة التبريد والتكييف والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله (حيدر فالح المنصوري)​


----------

